# Prolific 20th century symphonists(10 or more symphonies)



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This thread isn't intended to be about record breakers, but just to get information about the music prolific 20th century symphony writers. First, I'd qualify 10 symphonies or more as prolific for the purposes of this thread, but 15 or more is even more interesting. I don't think I can include Mahler, since he goes back to the 19th and his 10th is so unfinished?

I'd like to know more about these guy's music, and want to know who's worth it and what recordings to get and such. I'd like to hear the gems of these composers.

Some that I know about 

Dmitry Shostakovich(15)-Almost certainly the best of the prolific 20th century symphonists

Havergal Brian(32)-I've heard his 32 and 17, but not the famous and massive Gothic(1), he's of interest, the later one's I know have good craftsmanship but are not super lively.

Allan Petterson(16, I guess)-I've heard 10 and 11, he's very interesting but somewhat difficult

Alan Hovhaness(67)-Some like him, others don't, I'm undecided but will likely be somewhere in between, still I'm fascinated by the size of his output, wondering if there are some standouts in there that people don't know about.

Nikolai Myaskovsky(27)-The one that I know, 15, is pretty good, I like his orchestra style.

Roy Harris(13 numbered and several others)-I know that famous no. 3, but I have never heard another of his works.

David Diamond(11)-His work seems good, but kind of busy and crowded like some of these other guys

All of these guys are probably worth exploring and getting to know.



I've heard some other names, like Weinberg and Cowell, but I know nothing about them. Also, I'm sure there are some guys I know who are under 15, but over 10 that I'm forgetting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg*- 19 numbered symphonies, 4 chamber symphonies, and the symphony "Kaddish"
*Vagn Holmboe*- 13 Symphonies
*Kalevi Aho*- At present, 14 symphonies
*Hans Werner Henze*- Ten Symphonies
*Roger Sessions*- Nine Symphonies
*Ralph Vaughan-Williams*- Nine Symphonies
*Valentin Silvestrov*- 8 Symphonies as of the present
*Philip Glass*- 10 Symphonies


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Villa-Lobos
Darius Milhaud
Alfred Schnittke
Aulis Sallinen


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Egon Wellesz (1885-1974), 9 symphonies
Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959), 12 numbered symphonies
Howard Hanson (1896-1981), 7 symphonies
Carl Vine (born 1954), currently 7 symphonies (#7, 2008)

And of course, the wild card Leif Segerstam (born 1944), currently over 250 symphonies. Is this guy for real or is he just scribbling variations ...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Ernst Toch (1887-1964), 7 symphonies plus one symphomy for piano & orchestra


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

some more:

Karl Amadeus Hartmann (8)
Sergei Slonimsky (about 25 so far, not 19 as wikipedia states. Only a few recorded.)
Robert Simpson (11)
Laszlo Lajtha (9)
Alexander Moyzes (12)
Henk Badings (14)
Niels Viggo Bentzon (at least 24, a handful has been recorded.)
Charles Tournemire (8)
Rued Langgaard (17)


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Leif Segerstam: 253 symphonies! 

Well, that was as of January 2012. I supose he has composed ten more since. 

The record holder is Rowan Taylor, whoever he is. He composed 265.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

There have been a lot mentioned so far...but here are a couple other names that have not been mentioned.

Giya Kancheli: Not sure of the number of symphonies he wrote but I know it is at least 22. I have #s 1, 4 and 5.

Edmond Rubbra (11)

Tubin (10)

Rautavaara: 8 so far. I know you said 10 is what you consider prolific, but it's almost there 

Per Norgard: 7 so far I think.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

pollux said:


> Leif Segerstam: 253 symphonies!
> 
> Well, that was as of January 2012. I supose he has composed ten more since.
> 
> The record holder is Rowan Taylor, whoever he is. He composed 265.


Ha! I've heard those names, and I'm a little worried about quality control! Its curious how no one has actually heard the music of Rowan Taylor.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm very curious about Villas Lobos, Darius Milhaud, Edmond Rubbra, and Robert Simpson, since I have some little experience with those names. What are some of their best symphonies or symphonic type works?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Finding the gems of large scale 20th century orchestral pieces*

I'm on a mission to find some of the best 20th century orchestral pieces. Its easy just to ask about symphonies and concerti, but there are other pieces that are really good that don't have that label or form. Its hard to delve into the reasons why I have a symphony fixation, some of it is that I have to make decisions when getting new music and I always trust "symphony" more for some reason. Its difficult, time consuming, and money consuming. Ultimately I'd like to have both good recordings of, and scores to my favorite 20th century pieces, a sizable collection, that I'd also like to intimately know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

pollux said:


> Leif Segerstam: 253 symphonies!
> 
> Well, that was as of January 2012. I supose he has composed ten more since.


And good luck trying to distinguish one from another!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I'm very curious about Villas Lobos, Darius Milhaud, Edmond Rubbra, and Robert Simpson, since I have some little experience with those names. What are some of their best symphonies or symphonic type works?


I haven't had a chance to listen to any of their symphonies with the exception of one by Rubbra. I can't even remember which number it was, but it sounded pretty tame. I can vouch for Henze 1-9, the 8 Hartmann's, Sallinen, and Schnittke for being more than worthy of consideration. I would like to get hold of a few of Aho's symphonies as well. Nos. 11 & 12 are the ones I've listened to on YouTube, and they sound really good! And of course there's William Schuman, who you are familiar with. And Penderecki.

Although they only composed four each, I'm a big fan of Lutoslawski and Ives too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg-* Weinberg's prolific oeuvre (not only of symphonies, but string quartets, concertos, chamber music, and even opera) has only recently begun to be seriously explored and recorded. His opera, _The Passenger_ was recently staged to acclaim in London and is awaiting its New York debut. A number of record labels have begun to release recordings of Weinberg's works. I have this disc:










which presents his 1st and 7th symphonies. I found both (as well as the recording) to be quite beautiful. The first is closer to the Romantic tradition and has an exquisitely lovely slow movement. The 7th is more modernist... and yet still quite lovely... and unique in its use of the harpsichord as a solo instrument. I would unreservedly recommend this disc as an excellent starting point with this composer.

*Hans Werner Henze*- Henze is one of the leading German composers... carrying on the German classical tradition. Like Weinberg he is quite prolific across the genre having composed acclaimed operas, ballets, concertos, and symphonies. probably the best starting point for Henze is this disc:










Henze in fiercely Modernist... although I found him quite accessible. The 7th and 9th are both mature works, the latter being a choral piece.

*Ralph Vaughan-Williams* is the most known of the names I suggested. His entire symphonic oeuvre is worthy of exploration. My favorites include no. 1 ("A Sea Symphony"):










nos. 3 & 5 (both rather pastoral in nature):










Symphony no. 2 ("A London Symphony"):










and no. 8:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Philip Glass- Of Philip Glass symphonies, the ones that I found to be the finest include Nos. 2 & 3 beautifully performed by Marin Alsop:










No. 8... one of the richest of Glass' works... and perhaps the finest "pure symphony":










and No. 5 (the "Choral" Symphony). This work employs texts drawn from sacred books from around the globe:










I have only heard an example of two of the symphonic works of Holmboe, Aho, and Silvestrov so I would look to others for recommendations. Roger Sessions works all strike me a worthy of further investigation (most can be found on YouTube). Unfortunately, only a few of these works have been given top-notch recordings by major orchestras. Even Naxos seems to have dropped the ball when it comes to Sessions.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm on a mission to find some of the best 20th century orchestral pieces. Its easy just to ask about symphonies and concerti, but there are other pieces that are really good that don't have that label or form. Its hard to delve into the reasons why I have a symphony fixation, some of it is that I have to make decisions when getting new music and I always trust "symphony" more for some reason. Its difficult, time consuming, and money consuming. Ultimately I'd like to have both good recordings of, and scores to my favorite 20th century pieces, a sizable collection, that I'd also like to intimately know.

Broadening your search out to this extent could result in endless suggestions. I'll make but a few. If at all possible pick up this set:










Dutilleux is one of the finest living composers, and a master of orchestration. He follows in the tradition of Debussy and French Impressionism interwoven with Modernism. The resulting works are ever beautiful... exquisite even.

Look next to Takemitsu. One critic spoke of his surprise that so much dissonance could sound so beautiful. Takemitsu also builds upon the French Impressionist tradition (which has definite links with the Japanese tradition and love of nature). Debussy, Ravel, Messiaen... even John Cage and certainly Japanese music informs his work which like Dutilleux is absolutely masterfully orchestrated. I would recommend:



















Tristan Murail is another fascinating composer. His "spectralism" is rooted in theory too complex to go into... as if I understood half of it myself. Simply put it is based upon the resonance of tones or sound and is quite tonal... almost modal... even minimal... and yet constructed of a lush layering of orchestration that again suggests roots in the French Impressionist tradition filtered down through Messiaen:










*Steve Reich*- For "true" Minimalism... at least in the American vein... look at this piece for small orchestra... a brilliant performance:










Michael Daugherty- Don't pass this one by. In spite of what may seem a "hokey concept" (symphony based upon Superman) the result is absolutely spectacular, fun, entertaining... and thought-provoking:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@StLukesGuild

I love Dutilleux and am familiar with the Violin Concerto and Symphony no. 2. I recently purchased a set like that. Thanks for the recommendations, I'm curious about the Daughtery and Takemitsu.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Gian Francesco Malipiero wrote 16 symphonies--11 numbered and five unnumbered. They all have names, so you don't need to worry too much about the numbers. The best two, in my opinion, are Symphony of the Zodiac and Symphonies of Silence and Death (which, despite its name, is a single symphony). Some of the shorter ones are, to be honest, rather forgettable and slight.

All of them were recorded (for the first time, I think) on Marco Polo, and then subsequently reissued on Naxos. The quality of the playing and sound is decent, but not exceptionally good.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'm very curious about Villas Lobos, Darius Milhaud, Edmond Rubbra, and Robert Simpson, since I have some little experience with those names. What are some of their best symphonies or symphonic type works?


I don't know any symphonies by Villa-Lobos, and I am not incredibly fond of Milhaud's symphonies.

For Rubbra I would suggest...any between 1 and 6 for starters. For Simpson I would suggest 3, 5 or 7 for starters.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Also, I have both of the Takemitsu CD's that St. Luke posted and I highly recommend those as well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Gonna bump this old thread.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Henry Cowell hasn't been mentioned in this thread.

I think Cowell wrote 19 symphonies. Only heard 2 of them (#s 11 & 15), but unable to recall the content of either.

Even though Villa-Lobos is a "top 20" composer with me, I can't vouch for any of his symphonies except his No.10 "AmerIndia", which I love so much I got 3 different versions:

Koch










Harmonia Mundi










CPO


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

RE: Darius Milhaud's Cycle I agree with Violadude - I find these works a bit too busy and they dont hold up very well after few repeat listens. I own the Alun Francis set on CPO for these works. I think the best of the cycle are Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 - these can be bought as a single release i think


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Conor71 said:


> RE: Darius Milhaud's Cycle I agree with Violadude - I find these works a bit too busy and they dont hold up very well after few repeat listens. I own the Alun Francis set on CPO for these works. I think the best of the cycle are Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 - these can be bought as a single release i think


My thoughts exactly. I found 5 & 6 to be the best as well.

I do like Milhaud's piano concertos though. I think they hold up way better than his symphonies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Prolific? Leif Segerstam is at 261 symphonies last time anybody checked...most know him better as a conductor though. Havergal Brian wrote 32...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

A few others unmentioned.

Peter Maxwell Davies - 9 as of 2012
Andrzej Panufnik - 10 - been getting into his music recently but his symphonies haven't grabbed me
Boris Tishchenko - 8 + 5 symphony cycle based on Dante + some others

Hartmann's cycle should be better known, along with Schnittke and Henze he is my favourite late 20thC symphonist.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Regarding some names already mentioned:

*Havergal Brian* 
I only have Symphonies No. 17 and No. 32 on a Naxos recording. I've heard them a couple of times but can't say they are exceptional. Still worth exploring, just not as quirky as everyone says Brian is supposed to be, based on this admittedly small sampling.
*
Michael Duagherty*
Not sure why he is mentioned. Is he that prolific? I haven't heard his Metropolis Symphony, but his _Philadelphia Stories_, and _UFO_ are both interesting if a bit raucous in places. I once processed/programmed a check for Daugherty when the University I work for commissioned a piece from him. I've wondered ever since what that piece was or if it got recorded or performed somewhere.
*
David Diamond*
I have only heard the symphonies number 1 and 4, but I find them quite good and very rewarding. I'd even call them exciting.

*Alan Hovhaness*
Of course his No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain" is the most famous. I also have in my collection No. 15 "Silver Pilgrimage," Symphony No. 39 for guitar & orchestra, and No. 46 "To The Green Mountains." They are all interesting but I would be hard pressed to tell them apart other than the different instrumentation featured. Everything seems to be about mountains and mists and sunrises. The main thing here I think is the exotic scales and folk influences. Otherwise much of his music is so drowsy and spacious as to border on new age -- minus the cheese and crystals. You might be more interested in his chamber works for piano and flute. They evoke mountains and mists and so forth.

*Nicolai Myaskovsky*
I have Symphony No. 8 and No. 19 in my catalog, but with apologies to Huilunsoittaja, I can't claim to remember one thing about either of them.
*
Einohojunahaninihaniyani (or whatever) Rautavaara*
Maybe he wrote under 10 symphonies, but I heartily concur with his recommendation. It's all astonishing music, especially when he goes off into a weird almost out of tune string sonority. I've never heard anything quite like it.

*Charles Tournemire*
I'll second this endorsement. These are all fantastic works, my favorite being the Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 43, "Moscow."

*Eduard Tubin*
Of his 10 and a half symphonies I have No. 3 "Heroic" and No. 8. I recall them being very accessible but kind of modern -- and huge, though I may be mixing him up with another composer. It all starts to blur together.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

quack said:


> Hartmann's cycle should be better known, along with Schnittke and Henze he is my favourite late 20thC symphonist.


Yes! These 3 absolutely.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

By the way the Latvian *Janis Ivanovs* hasn´t been mentioned, with 21 symphonies, piano, cello & violin concerti etc. Not so easy to get, but a good deal on you-t. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jānis_Ivanovs

Danish *Ib Nørholm* has written 12 symphonies so far, very varied and quite refined.

The Russian somewhat oppositional composer *Alexander Lokshin* wrote 12 symphonies which need a complete recorded cycle, but those available are definetely worth hearing.

There´s also *Gloria Coates* (15 symphonies).


----------



## hamjii (Apr 17, 2017)

*real prolific !!*



pollux said:


> Leif Segerstam: 253 symphonies!
> 
> Well, that was as of January 2012. I supose he has composed ten more since.
> 
> The record holder is Rowan Taylor, whoever he is. He composed 265.


for the record : or breaking it !!

309 symphonies (as of September 2016) @ Wikipedia


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

hamjii said:


> for the record : or breaking it !!
> 
> 309 symphonies (as of September 2016) @ Wikipedia


There is a reason why Segerstam was able to compose 309 symphonies. Did anyone actually listen to some of them?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hamjii said:


> for the record : or breaking it !!
> 
> 309 symphonies (as of September 2016) @ Wikipedia


Nice first post, welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Valentin Silvestrov - 8 Symphonies as of the present


Update:
*Valentin Silvestrov*- 10 Symphonies as of the present

Haven't heard the last two, I believe there are no recordings available, which is a pity.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Peter Maxwell Davies also composed a no. 10 before he passed. I really like it


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

pollux said:


> Leif Segerstam: 253 symphonies!
> 
> Well, that was as of January 2012. I supose he has composed ten more since.
> 
> The record holder is Rowan Taylor, whoever he is. He composed 265.


Last I saw Segerstram was at 288


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The American composer William Schuman wrote ten published symphonies-mid 20th Century.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Marcel Rubin wrote 10. I've heard the fourth, it's okay.

I'm not sure of Moyzes has been mentioned either. He wrote 12.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Again, I'm fortunate to have heard lots of symphonies. On the first page of this thread are names of composers of which only one, Sergei Slonimsky , strikes me as unfamiliar. I've heard symphonies (in many cases all of them) by all the others mentioned. Oh ... with the one exception of ... what was his name again? I'll have to look into that, too.

By the way, has Malcolm Arnold been mentioned yet?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I return to this thread after listening to three symphonies by Robert Casadesus. Yes,_ that_ Robert Casadesus.















Certainly more famous as a pianist, the French musician (with a name that features a silent final "s") composed a number of piano works (solo and concerto), chamber pieces, as well as pure orchestral music. The seven symphonies were composed between 1934 and 1970, revealing the long range of his compositional interests.

I understand that Casadesus didn't write the ten symphonies this thread is requesting, but who's counting?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Triplets said:


> Last I saw Segerstram was at 288


He's up to 309 now!


----------

